# Why does everyone wear gloves to ride?



## muell (Sep 22, 2009)

this may seem like a stupid question but everyone I see on the trails have a set of gloves. Is it for protection from thorns or branches or is it for the padding? One of the first upgrades I did to my bike was a set of odi rouge grips which are pretty soft so maybe thats why Im not experiencing pain in my hands but I just dont see the point in gloves. Im only asking because if you look at all of the lists people make of "Things you need to mountain bike" gloves is usually right up there with bike and helmet. Should I try a set?


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

Last week I went OTB and cut my hand on my chain ring(still dont know how). Took over a week to heal. If I had gloves I dont think it would have happened. They are next on my gear list.


----------



## mb-matt (Aug 8, 2006)

Gloves can be for protection or for comfort. Many MTB specific gloves have padding in the palm of the glove. Some people find their hands go numb or just get uncomfortable on longer rides if they don't have comfortable grips or padded gloves.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

seriously? :skep:


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

I need mine in the summer to combat sweat on my grips, can get really slippery....and as stated, great protection.


----------



## jogden (Feb 8, 2010)

So I don't have to wipe my hands on my shirt every 3 minutes.


----------



## 3v1lD4v3 (Apr 22, 2009)

Unless you've been trained in falling, aikido or judo for example, the natural reaction is to throw out hands to stop the fall. Since most people recognize how useless they are without one or both hands, they take steps to protect them while doing "dangerous" activities that they love.

Next time you have cause to become separated from your bike, take a look at what your hands are doing.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I just saw a pic that illustrates the need for gloves pretty well...

:eekster:

let's see if the pic link works...


----------



## airdonut41 (Jun 28, 2010)

I think everything just feels better. When I'm riding in the summer, sweat won't affect my grip on the bars. This not only means that I'll have better control over the bike, but also that I won't have to grip down so tightly on my bars (making it easier to ride for long periods of time). Not to mention it boosts my confidence a bit. When I'm riding, I want the only failures to be my own due to lack of ability or making a mistake, not my equipment (if my hands would slip off the grips, for example.


----------



## Brodino (Sep 15, 2008)

Ouch!


----------



## HamfisT (Mar 31, 2010)

highdelll said:


> seriously? :skep:


^^that


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

HamfisT said:


> highdelll said:
> 
> 
> > seriously? :skep:
> ...


I'll third it... :madman:

I certainly hope the OP recognizes the importance of at least wearing a helmet? :nono:


----------



## c0ld (Jun 29, 2010)

For protection and so I dont get any blisters when riding!


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

OK, so everyone has a reason to wear gloves, but here are my reasons not to wear them:
1. Blistered and callused are how a man's hand should look like.
2. I can't pick my nose with gloves on
3. Just like condoms, it's there for protection, but it's just doesn't feel the same.
I think that's it for now.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

crash rash and carpel tunnel pressure

frozen fingers


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

the-one1 said:


> 2. I can't pick my nose with gloves on


After #1, you should be able to execute a perfect snot-rocket... with mittens on.:skep:


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

muell said:


> this may seem like a stupid question but everyone I see on the trails have a set of gloves. Is it for protection from thorns or branches or is it for the padding? One of the first upgrades I did to my bike was a set of odi rouge grips which are pretty soft so maybe thats why Im not experiencing pain in my hands but I just dont see the point in gloves. Im only asking because if you look at all of the lists people make of "Things you need to mountain bike" gloves is usually right up there with bike and helmet. Should I try a set?


Protection when/if I fall.
Helps me grip the bar when my hands get sweaty or wet.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

to add some additional points: 

most decent gloves have some rubber grippers to prevent your fingers from sliding off the brake levers. 

gloves provide sun cover so I don't have to spray them with sunscreen that can only compound the sweaty grip problems.


----------



## Calles (May 25, 2010)

Grip for me. The added protection is nice, but even riding when my hands aren't sweaty I don't feel like I can grip the bars enough. 

Gloves=something I don't ride without.


----------



## bclagge (Aug 31, 2009)

I forgot my gloves and shin pads somehow a few weeks ago. I came to a stop on a root run and there was a pine tree right next to me. I put my hand out to catch myself on the tree so I didn't have to put my foot down. It wasn't a real tree, just a bark facade. I went through the tree. Gashed up both my hands AND my shin came down on my bike frame which split my leg open. Had I been wearing my normal protection nothing would have happened at all.



the-one1 said:


> 2. I can't pick my nose with gloves on


C'mon man, fingerless gloves!


----------



## olijay (Feb 19, 2009)

#1 for me: It's always a bit chilly in Iceland and my hands just seize if I don't wear gloves. Well maybe not in high summer but I wear gloves anyway for protection.


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

When you come too close to a tree and slam your knuckles into it, then fly over the bars and land with your other hand in the gravel, you'll know why I wear gloves. Not those dainty spandex ones, but ones with padding and plastic cladding over the important parts. I've injured my hands enough in my life to know that I need them functional.


----------



## tshulthise (Apr 23, 2010)

I forgot to bring my gloves the other day and the grip was much less. My hands also got a little sore from the pressure. Padded gloves and proper grip angle = wrist preservation (over many years)


----------



## hardwarz (Jun 12, 2009)

When I was younger I never wore gloves working on cars or construction. My hands got messed up. I was digging out splinters, smashing up my knuckles. Now, I wear gloves all the time when I work on vehicles, ride motorcycles, mountain bikes, etc. Heck, I buy cheapie work gloves from Harbor Freight and wear them for pretty much everything, even have them as spare mountain bike gloves.


----------



## jdreher55 (Jun 26, 2010)

I like this thread. It reminds me of why I see those stupid warning signs on everything.....

Gloves are a great amount of protection in a very small package. To get a better idea of why you should wear gloves see if you can find some motorcycle accident pics and pay close attention to their hands, they are usually the first thing to hit the ground and something you want to protect greatly. Wear gloves.


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

jdreher55 said:


> I like this thread. It reminds me of why I see those stupid warning signs on everything.....


QfMFT!


----------



## fourring (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks.....This Thread Reminded Me....All that Sweating in my Gloves I need to Wash Them....Peeeyou


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

So you don't get penis sweat and urine on your fingers when you go on the side of the trail.

If you use fingerless gloves, make sure to suck your fingers clean after you go...don't wanna get that stuff all over your grips.

...

...OK, even though I said it...it's grossing me out.


----------



## midgetmafiosa (Oct 8, 2009)

the-one1 said:


> OK, so everyone has a reason to wear gloves, but here are my reasons not to wear them:
> 1. Blistered and callused are how a man's hand should look like.
> 2. I can't pick my nose with gloves on
> 3. Just like condoms, it's there for protection, but it's just doesn't feel the same.
> I think that's it for now.


i get plenty of calluses with my gloves, though i keep playing goldilocks and changing gloves to avoid blisters. and my gloves have a terrycloth snot pad on the thumbs.  those deep, crusty nuggets would require a stop anyway (it's a technical spelunk up there), so i don't mind de-gloving for that.

edit: and my hands already look like i spent a previous life as a bare-knuckled boxer from all the scars. ripping off scars with new wounds hurts far worse than the original injury, promise. at 4"11 1/2" (and a girl), my hand-flexing does ward off almost any threat.


----------



## sanjuro (Sep 29, 2004)

One summer ride in Mississippi, I forgot my gloves and my hands were so sweaty, it was one of the most miserable experiences.

Never forgot my gloves again.


----------



## Noclutch (Jun 20, 2010)

I wear them so I can quickly snatch banana spiders off of me without feeling their creepy flipping legs so much


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

I wear gloves so my grips would last longer


----------



## salpic (Jun 15, 2010)

Do you need another reason?


----------



## growlie (Jul 2, 2010)

catch a root the wrong way,
punch hell out of a tree,
and ul know why u need gloves!!


----------



## upNdown (Jan 12, 2004)

For grip and protection, obviously. 
I've always used gripshifters, so gloves seem especially important for those. I used fingerless gloves for years, then cut up my fingernail/cuticle areas on some stupid non-crash and I've worn full fingered gloves ever since. 
And the full fingered gloves never bother me in the heat either; I don't understand why everybody doesn't wear them.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

salpic said:


> Do you need another reason?


I was going to say cuz it makes me look all Bad A but then I saw this and decided, nawww. You know, he doesn't ride a bike like the rest of us. He simply sits on it, pedals and the Earth moves under him.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

They're handy to wipe sweat out of your eyes, and can handle a runny nose, too.


----------



## bcdale (Jun 26, 2010)

Heck, I wear gloves just for the fun of it for work or pleasure (sexy and classy) Chester Jefferies pair of hand traced chamois.

And for riding because they're bad ass.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

So I don't wipe my face and get sweat in my eyes, so I don't have to wipe my hands on my shirt before EVERY bunnyhop, so I don't get road rash on my hands if I were to lay my bike down, and they offer some super sexy tan lines!!


----------



## Gsromich (Nov 22, 2009)

And dont get crappy ones either from target for $12. They suck. Get goods ones. My target ones are starting to show signs of wear after less that 30 miles. But they are better than nothing.


----------



## CharleyGnarlyP290 (Apr 26, 2010)

I use gloves like this well known cyclist...








...cool thing is they are cheap.


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

I bought gloves mainly because it was cold as hell when I first got my bike and I didn't want my hands freezing. After the first few rides I realized the added bonus of preventing blisters. 

My first accident, half pavement, half dirt I went OTB, the end of my handle bars got wedged into my crotch(the following bruise spread down to my knee and wrapped around the leg). To prevent my face from slamming into the pavement I had to use my hands. Thank God I was wearing gloves, my hands would have been f'd up for weeks if I hadn't been. I'm a Dental Tech. so if I can't use my hands I'm out of a job until I can.

That's what sold me on gloves, in the summer they also keep nettles, thistles from irritating you too. Also, if you get gloves with the terry cloth on the thumb it feels so good wiping your nose with them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

Gasp4Air said:


> They're handy to wipe sweat out of your eyes, and can handle a runny nose, too.


Up until this, no one had really mentioned the snot rag. Gotta fall into one of my top 3 reasons...


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

OP...one fall and you'll promptly close this silly thread.


----------



## clutch_08 (May 5, 2009)

for protection for when i fall. my gloves have saved me a number times


----------



## chrisatmtbtips (Jun 7, 2010)

muell said:


> this may seem like a stupid question but everyone I see on the trails have a set of gloves. Is it for protection from thorns or branches or is it for the padding? One of the first upgrades I did to my bike was a set of odi rouge grips which are pretty soft so maybe thats why Im not experiencing pain in my hands but I just dont see the point in gloves. Im only asking because if you look at all of the lists people make of "Things you need to mountain bike" gloves is usually right up there with bike and helmet. Should I try a set?


For protection. Go a decent pair of full-finger gloves, mate. You'll get used to them soon enough.

Or,
If me and all these other replies don't convince you to buy, just wait until you have your first real stack and cut your hands up good and proper like those photos. Then you'll do this :madman: for an hour or two and during the weeks you're off the bike and waiting for your palms to heal the reason why you need gloves will become crystal clear!


----------



## 3snowboards (Aug 19, 2008)

I wear them to keep my hands clean and if it is a cold day , as a bonus, I wear them to keep my paws warm.
Your hands will be cooler offroad with a gloved hand because of a lot less heat (friction) being generated then by a raw hand on a rubber grip. 
I wear full finger FOX gloves that are pretty sick with the padding where you need it and and the fabric, though tough still lets a little breeze blow across your knuckles.
I'd ride without a shirt before I'd ride without gloves.


----------



## slowlybutsurly (Nov 10, 2009)

To the OP, i know this is the beginner's section but c'mon man...:bluefrown:


----------



## chas_martel (May 14, 2006)

highdelll said:


> seriously? :skep:


You of all people acting surprised at this question?

I mean, given that Ms Batty seems to never wear gloves I don't understand
why you don't understand.

Seriously show me where she is wearing gloves. 

PS: I wear full finger gloves for when I fall.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

chas_martel said:


> You of all people acting surprised at this question?
> 
> I mean, given that Ms Batty seems to never wear gloves I don't understand
> why you don't understand.
> ...


yeah, I thought about that  and according to an interview; "I find gloves hot and so uncomfortable."
The question was "why do people wear them" though.


----------



## chas_martel (May 14, 2006)

highdelll said:


> yeah, I thought about that  and according to an interview; "I find gloves hot and so uncomfortable."
> The question was "why do people wear them" though.


Ah yeah, I see, her answer is in response to why she does not wear gloves. Good, nuanced, point. Still any reason to bring her is is good by me.


----------



## scrockern8r (Jun 22, 2010)

big0mike said:


> QfMFT!


Ok, that is a new one for me... What does that mean?



salpic said:


> Do you need another reason?


Chuck doesn't wear gloves. He just stares at you until you think he is wearing them.


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

big0mike said:


> QfMFT!
> 
> 
> scrockern8r said:
> ...


Quoted for Mudda Fukkin Truth!

Strong agreement, in other words


----------



## scrockern8r (Jun 22, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## 99-LS1-SS (Jul 29, 2010)

This is my first post and I, like the original poster, wondered what the deal was with gloves. After the road rash palm image, I no longer wonder. I am supposed to pick my new mountain bike up tomorrow and I will be purchasing a set of gloves with the bike.


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

99-LS1-SS said:


> This is my first post and I, like the original poster, wondered what the deal was with gloves. After the road rash palm image, I no longer wonder. I am supposed to pick my new mountain bike up tomorrow and I will be purchasing a set of gloves with the bike.


Excellent. We learned somebody something. I would assume this but you are getting, or already have, a helmet, right?


----------



## 99-LS1-SS (Jul 29, 2010)

big0mike said:


> Excellent. We learned somebody something. I would assume this but you are getting, or already have, a helmet, right?


I do have a helmet. Anything else that I might need to reduce my trips to the emergency room?


----------



## HamfisT (Mar 31, 2010)

99-LS1-SS said:


> This is my first post and I, like the original poster, wondered what the deal was with gloves. After the road rash palm image, I no longer wonder. I am supposed to pick my new mountain bike up tomorrow and I will be purchasing a set of gloves with the bike.


... And a helmet, of course! :thumbsup:


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

99-LS1-SS said:


> I do have a helmet. Anything else that I might need to reduce my trips to the emergency room?


Depends on your skillset and/or your propensity to fall down. You may need any number of things from these guys: http://www.sixsixone.com/sixsixone_bike.aspx 

I'm not a techy downhiller myself but I've been thinking about some pads just because. I suit up on my crotch rocket... no reason not to because it's a bicycle and only going 20 mph. I've wrecked my bicycle a few more times than my motorcycle so it stands to reason I need armor more on the bicycle...


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

After reading all I can say is Camel Toes You wear shoes to protect yo toes, why not wear gloves to protect your hands?


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

99-LS1-SS said:


> Anything else that I might need to reduce my trips to the emergency room?


Some instincts for self preservation would be good 

If a trail feature looks intimidating when you first see it, you don't have to let your testosterone get the better of you. Maybe walk your bike over it, letting it follow a line that looks promising. It is amazing what a bike can roll over if you don't disturb it too much. Not disturbing the bike is often the tough part.


----------



## kisada (Mar 28, 2010)

chas_martel said:


> You of all people acting surprised at this question?
> 
> I mean, given that Ms Batty seems to never wear gloves I don't understand
> why you don't understand.
> ...












unless thats red and white body paint on her hands ...


----------



## Roasted (Feb 8, 2009)

I HATE full finger gloves. I like the gloves that are leave the fingers open from knuckle to tip. When you sweat heavily, even some of the stickiest rubber grips can be slippery to hold onto.

I don't bike without gloves. Even if it's only a short ride.

FYI - I love my simple Bell gloves I got @ Wal Mart for 5.98.


----------

